# Prolactinoma



## daknaack (Oct 1, 2010)

Just curious...what code are people using for prolactinoma?  I am finding different answers, so I'm unsure what would be the best.  The 2 that I am coming across are 253.1 and 227.3.
Thank you!


----------



## preserene (Oct 3, 2010)

You are right absolutely (with both the codes). But don't you have to give additoinal code to support its functional hyperactivity.
If a female, the  presenting symptoms , like galactorrhea -amenorrhea-meaning prolactinemia and amenorrhea causing ovarian dysfunction(the sites showing the functional activities) would also be coded. Is in it?
I think coding 258.6 would also be needed


----------

